# American golf - tonbridge



## adam6177 (Sep 15, 2013)

Was at the range today and part way through my driver routine the head suddenly felt loose/rattley, as if the head had broken from the shaft.

Took the club into the shop (where I bought it) and a young lad called Harry took it apart and showed me where the thread appeared to have sheared and also some of the locating teeth to lock it into place had disappeared.

A quick check of my AG card showed I bought the club in February so was covered under warranty. Club has been sent back to Nike and will be approx 2 weeks.

Literally within 3-4 minutes the problem was identified,  forms filled in and a demo version of my club given to me for the next 2 weeks.

Hope I'm not speaking too soon but, absolutely top notch service.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 15, 2013)

I've never had anything but excellent service since they got involved at that venue; they even convinced me not to compromise on a shoe fitting even though it cost them the sale (they new this)


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2013)

Is that not the service you should expect for a defective product, and are entitled to under the law?

Good that they did it without protest, but hardly remarkable.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Is that not the service you should expect for a defective product, and are entitled to under the law?

Good that they did it without protest, but hardly remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about being given a demo club- that's SERVICE.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 16, 2013)

Whether it's remarkable or not should not be relevant.  People are always very quick to report poor service, it's good to read positive feedback for a change.  If Adam came away happy then it's a good result.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Whether it's remarkable or not should not be relevant.  People are always very quick to report poor service, it's good to read positive feedback for a change.  If Adam came away happy then it's a good result.
		
Click to expand...

OK, but good service should be the norm.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Is that not the service you should expect for a defective product, and are entitled to under the law?

Good that they did it without protest, but hardly remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

It's the exact result I expect ( excluding giving me a club to use for 2 weeks).  But I find a lot of people have negative things to say about AG so I feared the worst.  Came away very happy.



Ethan said:



			OK, but good service should be the norm.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2013)

adam6177 said:



			It's the exact result I expect ( excluding giving me a club to use for 2 weeks).  But I find a lot of people have negative things to say about AG so I feared the worst.  Came away very happy.
		
Click to expand...

I am happy that you are happy. That store has probably secured repeat business from you, so it is a good move on their part.

A lot of people do have bad things to say about AG (and others), including me, but bad service should be rare and is more noteworthy when it happens.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 16, 2013)

Well done to the lad for making you happy however all he did was give you a service with which you are so far happy with, I on the other hand would have expected a new club to have been produced as under the sale of goods act the one you had wasn't up to the job for which it was sold for.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 16, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			I on the other hand would have expected a new club to have been produced as under the sale of goods act the one you had wasn't up to the job for which it was sold for.
		
Click to expand...

That's not correct.  The retailer has the option to repair the item first.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 16, 2013)

adam6177 said:



			That's not correct.  The retailer has the option to repair the item first.
		
Click to expand...

That would depend on the attitude of the retailer when it comes to good customer service. Only just after 6 months old, I think I would push for a new one or my money back.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 16, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			That would depend on the attitude of the retailer when it comes to good customer service. Only just after 6 months old, I think I would push for a new one or my money back.
		
Click to expand...

That's a different beast altogether, good will is entirely down to the retailer themselves not something they have to do.

I'll be happy to have the item repaired.  If it's not repaired to my satisfaction then I may push for more but I don't suspect that will be necessary.

Just for clarification on the sales of good act which you mentioned earlier:

"REPAIR OR REPLACEMENT You are entitled to ask the trader to repair or replace the goods at their expense. The trader can refuse to do so if the repair or replacement is impossible or disproportionate (too costly) when compared to other remedies.
The repair or replacement must be carried out within a reasonable time and without causing you significant inconvenience. 
Note:


Even if you have not accepted the goods, you are still entitled to opt for repair or replacement of the goods if that is what you prefer. If these remedies take an unreasonable length of time or cause you significant inconvenience or do not resolve the problem, you are still entitled to a refund.
The remedies of repair or replacement, reduction in the purchase price or rescission (cancelling) of the contract do not apply to hire purchase contracts as other laws apply. Contact the Citizens Advice consumer service for further advice.
"


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 24, 2013)

So 9 days later I get my driver back... Nike have replaced the bezzle and she's good as new.  One happy chappy.


----------

